# [Review] Noctua NH-C14 im PCGHX-Check - hochflexibler Top-Flow-Kühler für den HTPC-Einsatz?



## xTc (15. Dezember 2010)

*[Review] Noctua NH-C14 im PCGHX-Check - hochflexibler Top-Flow-Kühler für den HTPC-Einsatz?*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​
*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
........*Intel-Systeme*
........*AMD-Systeme*
*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
........*Testszenario*
........*Standardlüfter*
........*1x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*
........*2x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*
........*1x Referenzlüfter (140mm)*
........*2x Referenzlüfter (140mm)*
........*Low Profile Mode vs. High Clearance Mode*
*Lautstärke*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Ein großes Dankeschön geht an die Firma *Noctua* die mir ein Muster des NH-C14 für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt hat.
Zusätzlich möchte ich mich noch bei *Asus* bedanken, die mir für die Bilder und die Montage ein P7P55-M zur Verfügung gestellt haben.​​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
Mit dem neuen NH-C14 schickt Noctua einen gänzlich überarbeiteten Nachfolger des erfolgreichen NH-C12P ins Rennen. Der vom NH-C12P bekannten Top-Flow-Bauweise bleibt Noctua aber treu. Dank zwei 140mm Lüfter (Noctua NF-P14) ist der NH-C14 leistungstechnisch gut gerüstet und in der Lage selbst leistungsstarke Tower-Kühler zu attackieren. Mit einer Bauhöhe von nur 130 bzw. 105mm lässt sich der NH-C14 auch ideal als HTPC-Kühler verwenden. Der folgende Test des NH-C14 soll zeigen, wie gut der Kühler wirklich ist und ob Noctua mit der Top-Flow-Bauweise im Revier der Tower-Kühler wildern kann.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Noctua setzt beim NH-C14 auf eine fast vollständig weiße Verpackung. Damit die Verpackung aber nicht zu steril wirkt, wird sie mit einer aufgedruckten Zeichnung des NH-C14 verziert.
Auf der Vorderseite wird der NH-C14 mit seinen speziellen Features wie der C-Type-Bauform (Top-Flow-Design) und der SecuFirm2 Montage umworben. Weiterhin erläutert Noctua die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten den Kühler mit Lüfter zu bestücken. Je nach Wunsch, ist es möglich den NH-C14 wahlweise mit einem oder zwei Lüftern zu bestücken. Bei nur einem Lüfter hat man dann noch die Wahl, den Lüfter über oder unter dem Kühlkörper anzubringen. So lässt sich der NH-C14 beispielsweite mit nur einem Lüfter unter dem Kühlkörper als HTPC-Kühler nutzen. Alternativ wird der Lüfter auf dem Kühlkörper befestigt. So ist es auch möglich, Arbeitsspeicher mit großen Heatspreadern zu benutzen. Noctua nennt diese zwei Möglichkeiten „Low Profile Mode“ (Lüfter unter dem Kühlkörper) bzw. „High clearance Mode“ (Lüfter über dem Kühlkörper).
Auf einer weiteren Seite findet der Käufer detaillierte Abbildungen, die die einzelnen Abmessungen des Kühlers erläutern. Weiterhin gibt Noctua die unterschiedlichen Höhen des NH-C14 an, je nachdem mit wie viel Lüftern der  Kühler bestückt wird. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite beschreibt Noctua weitere Merkmale des NH-C14. Zu denen gehört z.B. die SecuFirm2 Verschraubung. Diese ist zu allen aktuellen Sockeln kompatibel und ermöglicht es, den NH-C14 auf allen gängigen Plattformen einzusetzen. Weiterhin lässt sich der Verpackung entnehmen, dass Noctua dem NH-C14 eine Spritze der hauseigenen Wärmeleitpaste „NT-H1“ beilegt. Die Rückseite enthält eine ausführliche Produktbeschreibung des Kühlers.
Der Lieferumfang des NH-C14 enthält eine Vielzahlt an Teilen für die Montage auf den unterschiedlichen Systemen. Für die Intel-Systeme liegt eine universelle Backplate bei, die sowohl bei Sockel 775 als auch Sockel 1155/1156 sowie Sockel 1366 genutzt werden kann. Nutzer von AMD-Systemen benötigten keine alternative Backplate, da die standardmäßige weiter verwendet werden kann. Weiterhin legt Noctua zwei Spannungsadapter (2x 7V und 2x 5V) für die Lüfter sowie 3-Pin Y-Kabel bei. Eine Booklet, welches eine bebilderte Montageanleitung für AMD- und Intel-Systeme enthält, ist ebenfalls enthalten. Die beiden Lüfter (Noctua NF-P14) sind standardmäßig schon auf dem Kühlkörper installiert. Als besonderes Highlight legt Noctua noch einen Schraubendreher sowie ein hochwertigen Casebadge bei. Eine Spritze Wärmeleitpaste (Noctua NT-H1) fehlt natürlich auch nicht. Und wer den NH-C14 nur mit einem der beiden Lüfter nutzt, hat die Möglichkeiten den zweiten Lüfter als Gehäuselüfter zu nutzen. Entsprechendes Montagematerial ist ebenfalls enthalten.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
Noctua liefert mit dem NH-C14 einen absolut hochwertigen und edlen Kühler ab. Die Verarbeitung sucht seines gleichen und ist absolut makellos. Selbst die Lamellen weisen keine kleinen Kratzer oder Macken auf. Hier zeigt sich ganz klar, das Noctua mit Prolimatech und Thermalright in Sachen Verarbeitung die absolute Speerspitze bei den Luftkühlern bildet.
Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Herstellern geht Noctua mit dem  NH-C14 ungewöhnliche Wege und setzt auf die in letzter Zeit vom Markt verdrängte C-Bauweise. Der eigentliche Kühlkörper liegt hier horizontal zum Mainboard (Top-Flow-Bauform). Je nach Wunsch und Einsatzzweck ist es möglich den NH-C14 wahlweise mit einem oder zwei Lüftern zu bestücken. Bei nur einem Lüfter hat der User dann noch die Wahl, den Lüfter entweder über oder unter dem Kühlkörper anzubringen. So lässt sich der NH-C14 beispielsweise mit nur einem Lüfter unter dem Kühlkörper als HTPC-Kühler nutzen. Alternativ wird der Lüfter auf dem Kühlkörper befestigt. So ist es auch möglich, Arbeitsspeicher mit großen Heatspreadern zu benutzen (siehe Bild 9). Noctua nennt diese zwei Möglichkeiten „Low Profile Mode“ (Lüfter unter dem Kühlkörper) bzw. „High clearance Mode“ (Lüfter über dem Kühlkörper). Ab Werk sind die beiden Lüfter so montiert, dass die Frischluft von oben durch den Kühlkörper gefördert wird. Der zweite Lüfter unter dem Kühlkörper saugt die Luft aus dem Kühlkörper nach unten hin ab. Die Lüfter arbeiten im bekannten „Push-Pull“-Prinzip. Je nach Ausrichtung des Kühlers profitieren auch umliegende Bauteile des Mainboards vom Luftstrom. So lässt sich der NH-C14 so montieren, dass ein Teil des Kühlers über den Spannungswandlern liegt. So kühlt der NH-C14 primär nicht nur den Prozessor sondern auch sekundäre Bauteile des Mainboards. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre es den Arbeitsspeicher zu kühlen. Damit die Lüfter keine Vibrationen an den Kühlkörper übertragen, verfügt dieser über vier Gummistücke auf denen die Lüfter aufliegen. 
Sechs 6mm dicke Heatpipes sorgen dafür, dass die Abwärme des Prozessors von der Bodenplatte an den Kühlkörper weitergeleitet wird. Die Bodenplatte ist robust und stabil verarbeitet. Wie bei Noctua üblich haben die Heatpipes keinen direkten Kontakt zum Heatspreader des Prozessors. Die Abwärme wird über eine kupferne Bodenplatte aufgenommen und dann weitergeleitet. Die Montageschrauben sind fest an der Bodenplatte verschraubt und lassen sich sowohl bei Intel- als auch bei AMD-Systemen nutzen. Neben den Heatpipes verfügt der Kühler noch über eine Strebe die als Stabilisator fungiert. Diese Strebe sorgt dafür, dass die Heatpipes nicht die Last des Kühlkörpers tragen und sich verbiegen. Die Strebe ist sehr stramm angebracht und trägt den Kühlkörper. Der Kühlkörper enthält über der Bodenplatte auf jeder Seite ein kleines Loch, durch das die Schrauben der Bodenplatte erreicht werden. Ohne diese Löcher im Kühlkörper wäre es nicht möglich, den Noctua NH-C14 zu verschrauben.
Abschließend noch ein paar Bilder zum neuen NH-C14 von Noctua…​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des Noctua "NH-C14" angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Noctuas „NH-C14“ bringt mit den zwei  Lüftern ein Gewicht von 1.000 Gramm auf die Waage. Das Gewicht setzt sich aus den kupfernen Heatpipes, der Bodenplatte samt Kühlkörper (Teils Kupfer und Aluminium) und den Lamellen (Aluminium) zusammen. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen acht Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm zur Verfügung. Der NH-C14 ist dank seiner großzügigen Montagetauglichkeit auch zu älteren Systemen kompatibel. Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sichtbar wird, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



Der NH-C14 bringt die klassisch-horizontale Top-Flow Bauform durch seine exquisite, einzigartig flexible 140mm Doppellüfterkonfiguration auf ein gänzlich neues Level: Die zwei mitgelieferten NF-P14 Lüfter können ober- und unterhalb der Kühlrippen angebracht werden, um maximale Leistung im Dual-Betrieb bzw. eine niedrigere Bauhöhe (105mm) oder mehr Freiraum für Komponenten im Single-Betrieb zu erreichen. Das durch die vielfach ausgezeichnete NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste und Noctuas SecuFirm2™ Multisockel-Montagesystem komplettierte, rundum hochwertige Gesamtpaket macht den NH-C14 zu einem hochflexiblen Top-Flow Kühler der Premiumklasse, der die vielgelobte Silent-Kühlleistung der beliebten NH-C12P Serie nochmals übertrifft.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - Intel-Systeme*​
Für die Montage auf Intel-Systemen wird mir von Asus freundlicherweise ein P7P55-M zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Montage bei Sockel 775 und 1366 ist aber nahezu identisch.
Bevor die Backplate von hinten hinter das Mainboard gesteckt werden kann, müssen die Montageschrauben in die Löcher für den zu verwendenden Sockel gesteckt werden. Die Backplate verfügt über drei nebeneinander liegende Löcher an jeder Ecke. Die äußeren Bohrungen sind für Sockel 1336, die inneren für Sockel 775 und die mittleren Löcher sind für Sockel 1156 Systeme vorgesehen. Sobald die Schrauben in die entsprechenden Löcher gesteckt worden sind, kann die Backplate angebracht werden. Danach werden auf der Vorderseite der Platine die schwarzen Abstandshalter montiert. Die Verstrebungen verfügen, wie die Backplate auch, über drei Löcher an jedem Ende. Für die Montage auf der Sockel 1156 Platine werden erneut die mittleren Bohrungen benötigt. Sobald die Verstrebungen mit den Muttern verschraubt ist, kann der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen und der Kühler aufgesetzt werden. Je nach Ausrichtung des Rotors, kann es vorkommen, dass dieser die Löcher im Kühlkörper verdeckt. Hier hilft es, den Rotor leicht zu drehen, damit der Schraubendreher durch den Kühlkörper gesteckt werden kann. Nachdem der Kühler fixiert wurde, können die Lüfter wieder angebracht und angeschlossen werden. Die Montage ist damit abgeschlossen.

Die Montage-Anleitung kann *HIER* bei Bedarf auch als PDF heruntergeladen werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - AMD-Systeme*​
Die Montage des NH-C14 auf AMD-Systemen ist ziemlich vergleichbar mit der bei Intel-Systemen. Zuerst muss allerdings ein Teil des Retention Modules entfernt werden. Die standardmäßige Backplate wird bei der Montage weiterverwendet und braucht nicht demontiert werden. Sobald die Montageklammer des Retention Modules entfernt worden ist, können die Halteklammern für den Noctua-Kühler verschraubt werden. Für AMD-Systeme legt Noctua weiße Abstandshalter bei, damit diese nicht verwechselt werden. Aufgrund der Symmetrie lässt sich der NH-C14 auf AMD-Systemen nur in zwei anstatt vier Richtungen verschrauben. Entweder man kühlt die Spannungswandler oder den Arbeitsspeicher mit.
Sobald die Befestigungsstreben verschraubt  sind, kann der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen und der Kühler aufgesetzt werden. Je nach Ausrichtung des Rotors, kann es vorkommen, dass dieser die Löcher im Kühlkörper verdeckt. Hier hilft es, den Rotor leicht zu drehen, damit der Schraubendreher durch den Kühlkörper gesteckt werden kann Nachdem der Kühler fixiert wurde, können die Lüfter wieder angebracht und angeschlossen werden. Mit dem anschließen der Lüfter ist die Montage abgeschlossen.

Die Montage-Anleitung kann *HIER* bei Bedarf auch als PDF heruntergeladen werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Das Testsystem basiert auf einem aktuellen Intel-System. Als CPU kommt ein Intel Core i7-920 zum Einsatz. Die CPU wird mit den standardmäßigen 2,66GHz betrieben. Um Toleranzen bei den Messungen zu vermeiden, wurde der Turbomodus deaktiviert. SMT wurde nicht deaktiviert. Der Prozessor arbeitet mit einer Spannung von 1,2V, für den integrierten Speichercontroller liegen 1,25V an. Als Mainboard wird ein Asus Rampage III Gene genutzt, da es über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt. Dadurch sind Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit großen und wuchtigen Kühlern auszuschließen. Als Arbeitsspeicher werden drei Riegel a 2GiB Corsair Dominator GT genutzt. Da die Dominator GT über einen höheren Speicherkühler verfügen, kann es auch hier zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine N460GTX Hawk Talon Attack von MSI zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Scythe Chouriki 2 Plug-In 850W genutzt. Das Testsystem wurde als offener Aufbau genutzt, daher können die gemessenen Temperaturen im Vergleich zu im Gehäuse verbauten Systemen leicht abweichen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und einem Referenzlüfter. Der Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter ist allerdings nur Bestandteil der Tests, soweit  ein Lüfter beiliegt. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu der Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler, falls möglich, auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als Referenzlüfter dienten ein/zwei Scythe S-Flex mit 1.200rpm (Scythe S-FLEX SFF21E). Ein Bestandteil der Messungen ist, die Messungen mit unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen (100% / 75% / 50%). Die Temperaturwerte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Originallüfter*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank der zwei NF-P14 Lüfter positioniert sich der NH-C14 im leistungstechnischen Mittelfeld. Aufgrund der Bauform fehlt es dem NH-C14 aber an Masse und Oberfläche um die Abwärme abzufertigen. An die drehzahlstarken Kühler wie den Akasa Venom oder den Corsair A70 kommt der NH-C14 nicht heran. Dies ist aber auch gar nicht sein Ziel. Im indirekten Vergleich zum NH-D14 schlägt sich der NH-C14 aber ordentlich. Bei 100% Drehzahl trennen die beiden Testkandidaten lediglich 1,5° Grad. In Anbetracht der großen Unterscheide schlägt sich der NH-C14 hier richtig gut. Bei fallender Drehzahl robbt sich der NH-C14 an den großen Bruder NH-D14 heran und kann bis um 0,6° Grad aufschließen.
Im Vergleich mit den anderen Testprobanden  kann der NH-C14 mit seiner Low-RPM-Leistung punkten.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 1x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einem Referenzlüfter hat der NH-C14 absolut zu kämpfen und fällt weit zurück. 
Auf den ND-H14 fehlen ihm bei 100% Drehzahl 3,2° Grad. Bei 50% Drehzahl schrumpft der Abstand auf nur 1,8° Grad zusammen. Wieder einmal retten den NH-C14 seine guten Eigenschaften bei geringer Drehzahl. Allerdings ist es nicht empfehlenswert den Kühler mit nur einem 120mm zu betreiben. Hier bleibt ein Großteil des Potenzials ungenutzt.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 2x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit zwei 120mm Lüftern verbessert sich die Platzierung des NH-C14 etwas. Dennoch beträgt der Abstand zum NH-D14 immer noch 2,0° Grad (bei 100% Drehzahl). Bei geringerer Drehzahl kann der NH-C14 an einigen Tower-Kühlern vorbeiziehen und erneut von seiner sehr guten Low-RPM-Leistung profitieren. Trotz der verbesserten Leistungsergebnisse durch den zweiten 120mm Lüfter sollte man den Kühler wirklich nur mit 140mm Lüfter betreiben, da er so sein richtiges Potenzial zeigen kann.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 1x Referenzlüfter (140mm)*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einem 140mm Lüfter kommt der NH-C14 deutlich besser zurecht. Gegen einen  Prolimatech Armageddon oder Noctua NH-D14 hat es der NH-C14 dennoch schwer. Hier fehlt im einfach die Masse sowie die Oberfläche um mit der Abwärme fertig zu werden. Dennoch – eine Differenz von 3,3° Grad zum NH-D14 unter Beachtung der Eigenschaften ist für den Kühler wirklich gut. Wie schon bei den anderen Messungen kann der NH-C14 bei fallender Drehzahl wieder etwas aufschließen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 2x Referenzlüfter (140mm)*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank der zwei 140mm Lüfter kühlt der NH-C14 fast genauso gut wie mit den Originallüftern. Durch die geringere Drehzahl (1.000rpm vs. 1.200rpm) verliert der NH-C14 nur minimal. Bei geringerer Drehzahl schafft es der NH-C14 sogar am IFX-14 vorbeizuziehen. Zu den anderen Kühlern fehlen im Schnitt aber 2,5° Grad.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Low Profile Mode vs. High Clearance Mode*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Je nach Einsatzzweck lässt sich der NH-C14 auch mit nur einem Lüfter nutzen. Dabei hat der User die Wahl den Lüfter entweder über dem Kühlkörper oder unter dem Kühlkörper zu montieren. Die jeweilige Montage hat allerdings Auswirkungen auf die Leistung des Kühlers. Im Idealfall sollte der NH-C14 mit beiden Lüftern verwendet werden.
Der High Clearance Mode (Lüfter oben) bietet für hitzköpfige Prozessoren noch ausreichend Luft und ist im Schnitt 3,3° Grad (100%) bzw. 5,5° Grad (50%) schlechter. Der Low Profile Mode (Lüfter unten)  ist allerdings nur bei kleineren Prozessoren (z.B. Core i5-7x0) zu empfehlen. Prozessoren mit hoher Abwärme wie z.B. Intels Core i7-9x0 samt Overclocking können den Kühler im Low Profile Mode an seine Grenzen bringen. Bei 100% Drehzahl liegt der NH-C14 7,6° Grad (100%) bzw. 10,2°Grad (50%) zurück. Bei leistungsschwächeren Prozessoren bietet der Low Profile Mode dennoch genügend Leistung um den Prozessor zu kühlen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiterer Punkt der im Rahmen des Testparcours untersucht wird, ist die Lautstärke. Hier gibt Noctua für den NH-C14 bei 100% eine Lautstärke von 19,6 dB(A) bei 1.200rpm an. In der Praxis sind die Lüfter des NH-C14 mit 28,6dB(A) aber etwas lauter. Wer den Kühler in seinem Silent-System nutzen will, sollte die Lüfter daher etwas runterregeln. Allerdings kann die Lautstärke des NH-C14 bei geringerer Drehzahl überzeugen. Mit 900rpm (75%) erreicht der NH-C14 bei einer Lautstärke von 21,7 dB(A) einen guten Kompromiss aus Kühlleistung und Lautstärke.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Noctua beweist Mut zur Lücke und bringt mit dem NH-C14 einen leistungsstarken Kühler in Top-Flow-Bauform auf den Markt. Gerade im hart umkämpfen Tower-Kühler-Segment ist der NH-C14 eine willkommene Abwechslung. Aber auch leistungstechnisch hinterlässt der NH-C14 einen guten Eindruck, auch wenn er an vergleichbare Tower-Kühler nicht herankommt. Hier fehlt es ihm bauartbedingt einfach an Masse und Oberfläche um mit der Abwärme fertig zu werden. Mit Original-Lüftern (bei 100%) liegt der NH-C14 1,5° Grad hinter dem großen Bruder NH-D14. Bei der Verarbeitung hingegen kann der NH-C14 absolute Bestwerte erzielen. Der Kühler wirkt sehr hochwertig und ist bis ins Detail perfekt verarbeitet. Die zwei NF-P14 Lüfter runden das Gesamtpaket ab. 
Dank der flexiblen Möglichkeiten eignet sich der NH-C14 für die verschiedensten Einsatzgebiete. Ob nun im HTPC-Einsatz oder bei Hochleistungs-Prozessoren – entsprechende Leistungsreserven sind vorhanden. Besonders die Möglichkeit, den NH-C14 im Low Profile Mode als HTPC-Kühler zu nutzen, konnte überzeugen. Neben der Verarbeitung konnte der NH-C14 auch durch den reichhaltigen Lieferumfang bestechen. Dieser lässt absolut keine Wünsche offen.
Bleibt abschließend nur noch die Frage des Kaufpreises zu klären. Aktuell ist der NH-C14 im Preisvergleich für knapp 72,00 Euro gelistet. Auch wenn der Kaufpreis auf den ersten Blick sehr hoch erscheint, relativiert sich dies, wenn man den weiteren Lieferumfang betrachtet. Allein die zwei Lüfter würden alleine schon um die 40,00 Euro kosten. Der NH-C14 von Noctua bekommt abschließend mit 85,5% den „Silber Award“ verliehen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Noctua NH-C14 Produktseite

Noctua NH-C14 im PCGH-Preisvergleich​​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-C14 im PCGHX-Check - hochflexibler Top-Flow-Kühler für den HTPC-Einsatz?*

Sehr schön gemacht! Finde vor allem klasse, dass du die Lautstärke und die unterschiedlichen Montagemöglichkeiten der Lüfter berücksichtigt hast.
Ich bevorzuge Top-Down Lüfter, allerdings ist mir der Preis zu hoch, auch wenn er für das Gebotene auf jeden Fall in Ordnung geht.
Kannst du noch überprüfen, wie hoch die Temperaturen der umliegenden Bauteile ist?


----------



## Mikromike0815 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-C14 im PCGHX-Check - hochflexibler Top-Flow-Kühler für den HTPC-Einsatz?*

Danke für diesen schönen Test


----------



## VVeisserRabe (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-C14 im PCGHX-Check - hochflexibler Top-Flow-Kühler für den HTPC-Einsatz?*

Wie immer ein tolles review, das keine wünsche offen lässt, tolle arbeit


----------



## Menthe (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-C14 im PCGHX-Check - hochflexibler Top-Flow-Kühler für den HTPC-Einsatz?*

Klasse Test wie immer 
Weiter so.


----------



## Dommerle (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-C14 im PCGHX-Check - hochflexibler Top-Flow-Kühler für den HTPC-Einsatz?*

Super Test! Der Kühler gefällt mir irgendwie...


----------



## xTc (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-C14 im PCGHX-Check - hochflexibler Top-Flow-Kühler für den HTPC-Einsatz?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Kannst du noch überprüfen, wie hoch die Temperaturen der umliegenden Bauteile ist?



Ich versuche die Ergebnisse nachzureichen, sobald es zeitlich passt. 


Gruß


----------



## Zyanoses (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-C14 im PCGHX-Check - hochflexibler Top-Flow-Kühler für den HTPC-Einsatz?*

Test ist sehr gelungen. Informative


----------



## Schmücker (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-C14 im PCGHX-Check - hochflexibler Top-Flow-Kühler für den HTPC-Einsatz?*

I7-860 @3,8 Ghz
17° idle - 55° Prime95


----------



## xTc (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-C14 im PCGHX-Check - hochflexibler Top-Flow-Kühler für den HTPC-Einsatz?*



Schmücker schrieb:


> I7-860 @3,8 Ghz
> 17° idle - 55° Prime95



Mit wlecher Spannung hast du Temperaturen erreicht? Ansonsten sind die Werte echt okay. 


Gruß


----------

